# What do you call yours???



## Admin (Nov 11, 2016)

I feel like opening a can of worms...

So here we go.

If we took the dictionary definition of "wild camping" it would not involve a motorhome. However the term "wild camping" has been used by motorhomers for as long as I can remember. So I have renamed our "wild camping" section "overnight stops" as this seems to be a better description. But what do you think the correct name should be that broadly describes this activity?

Now where is that tin hat? :ninja:


----------



## Lee (Nov 11, 2016)

*I see what you mean*

Although some of the Poi's are in wild and secluded positions most are just off a road in a layby or car park which can't be described as wild.
Also I would say people stay mostly one maybe two nights and shouldn't set up camp so the word camping isn't correct.
So overnight stops does describe the Poi's better.


----------



## Wully (Nov 11, 2016)

Chancers


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 11, 2016)

Motorhome Meanderers


----------



## carol (Nov 11, 2016)

When I first started doing it 25 years ago my partner and I referred to them as "parking up spots" which became shortened to "pus" pronounced "pussie"


----------



## rockape (Nov 11, 2016)

Thistle do.


----------



## noarlunga (Nov 11, 2016)

Just to keep the grammar similar, perhaps 'wild camping' should become 'overnighting'?


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2016)

Overnight stops.

Very few can be called 'wild' as they can be accessed by vehicle and 'camping' definitely gives a misleading picture - we are after all; just parking. :ninja::idea-007:


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 11, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I think "overnight stops" is the right name, but it seems to me that there are three separate categories of stopping places that may be in one POI file, but are different in nature:
> 
> 1. Places where a motorhome can park, not necessarily overnight.
> 
> ...



I don't see the need to differentiate POIs in this way. The POIs are intended to locate places where an overnight stop is likely to be possible.

Given this is a motorhome focused website, the vast majority of our vehicles are self-contained which also removes the need for categorisation  as you suggest.

As far as I'm aware none of the POIs have height restrictions - if any are notified they are removed. Access limitations where known, due to weight, width etc, are described in the comments for the POI, and the POI name enclosed in square brackets.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 11, 2016)

It's called freedom camping where I hail from.


----------



## RogerV (Nov 11, 2016)

We're not camping 'cos we're staying in our motors but we are stopping wherever we like (subject to good behaviour) so what about wild parking?

Alternatively, carry on as we are and avoid the confusion of change. If it ain't broke ...


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2016)

Pitstops or restovers,i like restovers because we are not camping, Honest.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Nov 11, 2016)

Stopovers. That is what we do and it says it all.  It does not infer that we are expecting to get something free which is what a lot of non motorhomers think we do.

Bernie


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 11, 2016)

Both overnight stops or stopovers sounds good. The camping bit can give the wrong impression to those people who live in the world of houses, hotel holidays, and even the caravan brigade who like the uniformity and organisation on campsites.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 11, 2016)

WC is close enough, IMO it's not really important as long as we all know what we mean


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 11, 2016)

Home is where ever you are


----------



## RogerV (Nov 11, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> WC is close enough, IMO it's not really important as long as we all know what we mean



But isn't use of the term camping cultural appropriation from those who use tents and such like?


----------



## wildebus (Nov 11, 2016)

The "Wild Camping" spots in the POI from what I have seen are usually anything but "wild" so it does make sense to use another name.
The Aussie/NZ terms of "Freedom Camping" & "Free Camping" is quite a good alternate name IMO, but as I understand it these terms seem to be used more for the free campsites rather then laybys and side-roads.
And the way the US RVers use the term "Boondocking" seems to relate very closely to the environments the POIs are typically in.
I quite like the term "Stealth Camping" as well to identify places in an urban environment. 

I won't deny using more descriptive terms for the various POIs to differentiate Town, Rural and Country would be nice (just can't recall what the current various very similar terms mean)


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 11, 2016)

I have often referred to it as off grid camping/parking.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 11, 2016)

Perhaps list as 
1. Wild camping.

2. Urban camping.

We have wildcamped for 45 years as in wild camped we have never urban camped but there are members that would never wild camp 

Alf








Admin said:


> I feel like opening a can of worms...
> 
> So here we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 11, 2016)

Stopovers gets my vote, but I tend to think of it as "my bed for tonight" or "This'll   dae me."


----------



## n brown (Nov 11, 2016)

we too call it a parkup
funny it's only since i came on here that other people's opinions on what we do ever entered  my head. we drive a legal vehicle and park up anywhere we feel is ok, ie, not privately owned or restricted areas. i still don't think it's anyone's  business what we do. saying that, we haven't done a lot of it in the UK and people here are often a bit odd about things that wouldn't bother the average european


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 11, 2016)

I was going to say something similar to *****.


----------



## Mul (Nov 11, 2016)

Depends, we have generally 4 names

1     "night halt", if a layby carpark and it's crap but can't find owt else (... and probably won't go back for a 2nd time, nor recommend it as a POI).

2     "wild camping", if parked up on a beach or on a POI.

3     "cheeky campings", if parked where we shouldnae !

4    "aires" or "WC" generally anywhere in France.

I've proper wilded and rubbed sticks to keep warm (!) under the stars and tree branches but I still call it WC in the M/H and that's fine by me, because the distinction for us is _NOT_ a campsite.

Whilst we're at it we freely interchange the words "Motorhome" & "Camper" depending upon the wind -> don't care, makes no odds.

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 11, 2016)

'Stopovers' because we park, we stop, overnight.  Nothing to do with camping really.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 12, 2016)

If Wild Camping gives the wrong impression, how about:

1.   Restbite Parking

2.   Absolutely Livid Camping

3.   Social Parking

4.   Community Parking

5    Eco-Parking

6.   Buy-Social Park Up


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 12, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> If Wild Camping gives the wrong impression, how about:
> 
> 1.   Restbite Parking
> 
> ...



You missed out 
Free loaders 
skin flints 
Tight arse tourists
Camping misfits


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 12, 2016)

When / if I mention to anyone I'm going wild camping virtually all assume I'm off with my tent.
I would be for dropping "camping" from the title.
I searched the definition of camping and got various descriptions. Tents, huts, caravans, motorhomes. You name it and it gets a mention somewhere or other associated with camping.


----------



## wildman (Nov 12, 2016)

wilding, wild parking, or parkups


----------



## chrismilo (Nov 12, 2016)

I would go along  with Stopovers .

I don't really think that one could decribe some of the discusting  laybys as POI's !


----------

